# Pa black morel question



## Pan0606 (May 9, 2019)

When do you guys typically start seeing blacks in our state? What trees do you have the most luck on?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tax day until the end of April.. Yellow Poplar. Happy Hunting!


----------

